# APPZ pour liberer de la mémoire



## signum (10 Mai 2011)

Bonjour,
Je voulais savoir si il existe une bonne application sur ipad afin de libérer de la mémoire.
Je cherche cela afin de ne pas devoir l'éteindre et le rallumer afin d'augmenter la mémoire...
D'avance merci


----------



## Gwen (10 Mai 2011)

Perso, j'utilise MemoryPro mais je ne le trouve plus sur l'AppStore. Par contre, il semblerait qu'il y ait d'autres applications pour libérer de la mémoire. Free Memory par exemple.


----------



## worldice (10 Mai 2011)

gwen a dit:


> Perso, j'utilise MemoryPro mais je ne le trouve plus sur l'AppStore. Par contre, il semblerait qu'il y ait d'autres applications pour libérer de la mémoire. Free Memory par exemple.



Rien qu'à voir les avis pour cette app, ça fait envie ! Yen a quelques-une, ils sont à 1/5 étoiles (soit le mini) et le dernier dit, par exemple : "Publicité mensongère"... 

Sinon, je ne vois pas de quelle mémoire tu parles... Car il y en a 2 :
 - Le "disque dur" (qui est de la mémoire flash composée de 16, 32 ou 64Go)
 - La mémoire RAM qui est composée de 0,5Go environ

Quand tu parles de redémarrer l'appareil, c'est pour quitter toutes les apps ?


----------

